# HDD does not appear in my computer/device manager



## shikamaru2388 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello!
As the title says my hdd does not show in neither my computer nor in device manager. the bios detects it thou. the drive will show up after i enter bios and exit again while going with save and reset option (without making any modifications in it), but after i shut down/reset my pc it will not show again unless i do the bios in-and-out thing. I use the hdd in question (HGST Ultrastar 7K3000) as storage drive on rampage iv extreme mb. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## pdimar1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Might want to check the HDD chipset, i had one that burned out and it would spin but no data transfer, usually you could repace the chip and it would work but for me it didnt


----------



## shikamaru2388 (Jan 12, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> Might want to check the HDD chipset, i had one that burned out and it would spin but no data transfer, usually you could repace the chip and it would work but for me it didnt



the hdd is working when it shows up, but every time i power up/restart i need to go through bios to make sure it does show up


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 12, 2013)

Try and check the sata cable, replace. Or connect to other sata.


----------



## pdimar1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> Try and check the sata cable, replace. Or connect to other sata.



The plug on the HDD might be broken if that does not work


----------



## pdimar1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Crap Daddy you like your asrock? i bought the 970 extreme3 and its coming in soon


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 12, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> Crap Daddy you like your asrock? i bought the 970 extreme3 and its coming in soon



In April it's gonna be 2 years old. Never had a problem.


----------



## pdimar1 (Jan 12, 2013)

nice, this will be the first asrock product so i hope all goes well


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 12, 2013)

are you running AHCI, or IDE mode??
Also try Right clicking on the "computer" option in your start-up menu, go to "manage", then click on "storage", then "disk manager". Check down on the page to see if it is "online", or has an assigned drive letter(e.g. C:, or D:,etc...), sometimes these issue's can cause a problem in drive detection. Good luck, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2013)

Does it show up in the Disk Management? New drive?   O what he said^


----------



## shikamaru2388 (Jan 13, 2013)

the cable is ok.
the drive doesn't show up in disk manager either.
curently it's in AHCI mode.
the drive is relatively new, only used it for about 5 days or so.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 13, 2013)

If it's NOT showing up in the O.S., but being recognized by the bios/UEFI, then it could be that it needs to be set to "online", or that it may be formatted incorrectly.
First try setting it to "online",then assign a drive letter, then check to see if it's properly formatted.


I just saw that you wrote,"it doesn't show up in Disk manager"

In that case, as a far shot, try enabling "show hidden files/drives" in your control panel.
That MAY make it show up in drive manager.And just to be SURE, make certain that it IS enabled in Device manager, by right clicking it(if it shows up) and selecting enable.

If NONE of these option's work, I'd recommend that you remove it, then attach it to another PC,,,If the problem persists , then you MAY have a Lemon.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 13, 2013)

try changing the bios battery?


----------



## shikamaru2388 (Jan 13, 2013)

got it right, apparently the sata slot on the mb was at fault as Crap Daddy said, plugged the cable in another slot and it seems to bee working now.
thanks everyone


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea, Crap Daddy


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 13, 2013)

R U Serious??!! 

I'm glad it Worked out for You,,but some advice for the Next time You have an issue W/ your hard-ware , Check out the BASIC things before asking for Help, e.g. plug's, cables, driver's , power switch is ON, etc........I'm happy to help, it's just assumed that this is Par for the course is all.

I can't speak for everyone, but these are thing's that I assume You would have Done already.

Best of Luck.


----------

